# John Deere F525



## usmc42000 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi everybody I have a JD F525 front deck riding mower it has a electrical pull knob to start the deck blades, must control some kind of electrical clutch or something for deck. anyway it want shut off stays engaged all the time, I cannot find a manuel on it online tried that one website but no luck anybody have a clue that may be causing this thanks.


----------



## james33 (Oct 27, 2010)

*John Deere Switch*

Have you tried disconnecting the switch completely as that sounds like the problem, if the clutch stops engaging then all you need is the switch.

Here is a link to a download for a service manual for that model, they charge $29.95 and I have never dealt with them, so do not know how reliable they are.

http://www.ebooksolutionstore.com/john-deere-manual/105820714.htm

The John Deere site lists that mower here and if your local dealer subscribes to their parts system you can order it from there if you sign up.

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...language&userAction=publicationsSearchResults

Let us know if you get anywhere
Regards
Jim


----------



## usmc42000 (Sep 7, 2010)

*F525*

Thanks Jim
Ill check it out. i did disconnect the switch, but they got it wired into key start, so with it disconnected you can not start it. but i ohm it out and it was working properly.


----------

